# Christmas Fish



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I went a little crazy in Paint and made some Christmas fish. Enjoy!


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

lolz. Cute!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Those are pretty cute!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

That is really cute.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I especially love the "Head Elf!"


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Adorable! Loving the little feet!


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

Those are so cute!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you, guys! =D


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

that is cute  i likiee


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, they're so cute!!


----------



## CreativePotato (Nov 23, 2011)

That's so cute! <3333


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you. =)


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

Your red nosed platies and the deck the halls one with the little girl are my faves! Soooo cute!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you! I had a lot of fun making them. =)


----------

